# My birds with bronze het. for REC RED?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Originally all of my pigeons were black and white tiger grizzles. Nothing fancy. They'd produce dozens of babies always getting the same result-black and white tiger grizzles. Then one day I bought a recessive red cock who paired with one of my hens. They produced babies with a considerable amount of bronze on them. Ive heard that birds who only have one copy of the recessive red gene will have bronze. Now I know for a fact that these birds carry the gene (het) for recessive red, because their father was recessive red. Soon, these offspring started pairing with my other tiger grizzle pigeons and producing their own babies, with some having bronze on them and some not. If I'm correct, 50% of the babies from a pairing where one parent was het for recessive red will also be het(carry the gene) for recessive red. 
The problem I'm having now is trying to figure out which birds carry the recessive red and which don't. Since I didn't have any bronze in my flock until I got the recessive red cock, and since bronze is an indicator of recessive red, is it safe to say that EVERY bird in my flock that has bronze carries the gene for recessive red?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you pictures of this bronze?


----------

